
Neural net descriptions generated in realtime during a walk around Amsterdam - cordovas
https://vimeo.com/146492001
======
cordovas
Andrej Karpathy's "NeuralTalk" code github.com/karpathy/neuraltalk2 slightly
modified to run from a webcam feed. Kyle Mcdonald recorded this live while
walking near the bridge at Damstraat and Oudezijds Voorburgwal in Amsterdam.

